# Putting light on sinker for 'night casting'....



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

I just stumbled on this video:






Pay attention, it's not about head light but on lightning the sinker so you can trace it during night casting. I found some more videos like this, apparently all from South Korea. But I still cannot find what kind of sinker or light attacment is it.... This is great idea. For me especially because here where I am, beaches and shore are mostly overcrowded during day so I spent lot of time casting during nights when there is nobody around.....


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

51sec —59secs in, there is a second guy closer to the camera. Looks like a mini glow stick.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

A mini glow stick attached to line above sinker........


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Yep light stick.


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

You can get those super cheap on Amazon. I think I got a box of 500 for like 10-15 bucks.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Those are good on shark rigs. It creates a silhouette of the bait making it easier for sharks to locate it. In crappie fishing at night, plankton gathers around light sources (glowing bobbers) and attracts a foodchain all the way up to the crappie itself. Anyone know if this the same case for red drum, black drum, whiting, etc.?


----------

